# 17t 3/32 sprocket please.



## longers (16 Apr 2010)

Can swap for a cheap unused 16t one if you like.

Thanks.


----------



## Kestevan (16 Apr 2010)

Might have a spare in the shed.

I'll have a poke about tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

Much appreciated, ta.


----------



## Kestevan (18 Apr 2010)

Thought I had one, but no sign of it, only a 16t.

Given the current state of my shed it doesn't mean it wont turn up, probably 5 minutes after you've bought one.


----------



## longers (18 Apr 2010)

Thanks for having a look.


----------



## e-rider (21 Apr 2010)

I've had one in my shed for the last 20+ years but sold it on ebay for £4 about a month ago! You could of had that one - never mind.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

You still looking mate ? .....I have one on my Fixed - used for a week, then has been there for a year on the 'other side' - perfect condition though..... switched to 16T on my gearing after getting used to it..... let me know and I'll see if I can take it off...... never used since.... 

I've just bought a new 16T, but another will be good for me...

PM me so I see your post, if you still need it.....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Apr 2010)

i might have one. i prefer a 20 with 46 (like on the ride we did before), with probably a 14 or something if i do a tt on it, so i could probably spare the 17 i'm sure i've got.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

Flippin 'eck..... two buses at once............ 

Might need a group exchange ride .....


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2010)

Bugger - messed up - it's a 1/8th sprocket - any use still ?


----------



## longers (27 Apr 2010)

Sorry no, his chain and ring are of the other type. Thanks for having a look Fossy.

I haven't the 16 to swap as am in the process of getting round to posting that off to another forummer but if yours is for sale Alecs then we'd be interested.


----------

